# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  العون بعد الله لديكم

## اسوارالذهب

بسمالله والصلاة على سيد الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنامحمد عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليموعلى اهل بيته الطيبن الطاهرين وبعد 

لااعرف من اين ابدا ولكن ينتابنى حزن شديد الى ماوصل اليه موضوع الشائك وليس لىبعد الله عزوجل الا طلب العون والمساعدة فى موضوعى 

بسم الله .انه فى يوم الجمعة على صلاة المغرب فى سوق شعبى مكتظ بالناس اقفل احدعمالى المحل وعند خروجه وجد امراءه تجلس على باب المحل وطلب منها البعد عندالمحلطبعآ وهو عجمى لا يتقن العربية الى بعض المسطلحات ويبلغ من العمر 20عام مشهود لهبالاستقامة وبعد انتهاء الصلاة حضر الى المحل فوجد المراءه مع احد محارمها لانعلمالصله وقام بالاتصال بالدورية فحضرت وخبروها انه تحرش بها فلم يقتنع رجل الامنبالمسالة وعرض عليهم انهاء الموضوع وغادر وبعد ساعة من الزمان عمل المدعى اتصالاتهواحضر دورية اخرى الى المحل ولم يجدوالشخص المدعى عليه فقامو بالقبض على العاملينفى المحل واقتادوهم الى قسم الشرطه وابلغوهم بانه فى حالة عدم حضور المدعى عليهسوف يتم سجنهم فبدورهم اتصلو عليه وحضر الى قسم الشرطة وتم اطلاق سراحهم علمآ بانقسم الشرطة ليس بالقسم التابع للمنطقة التابعه لنا وبعد التحقيق معه فى الشرطة تماطلاق سراحه بالكفالة اى انه اوقف بتاريخ 8/11/1428واطلق سراحه بتاريخ15/11/1428وتم تبصيمه على اوراق لايعلم محتواها حيث انى كماذكرت هو امى ولايتحدثالعربية الاماندر وتم بعدذلك استدعاءه الى هيئة الاداء والتحقيق وعمل التحقيق معهوتم تبصيمة على اوراق ايضاء لايعرف محتوها وتم اطلاق سراحه وتاريخ 13/1/1429عملجلسة فى المحكمة الجزئية 
وصدر بحقه صك شرعى بموجب منطوق الحكم 
بسم الله .لدى انا القاضى .................القاضى بالمحكمة الجزئية حضر حالآالمدىالعام المباشر للقضية رقم 12345فلان ابن فلان وادعى على الحاضر معه بالمجلس الشرعى...........الذى اوقف بتاريخ 8/11/1428 واطلق سراحه بالكفالة بتاريخ15/11/1428وانتهى التحقيق الى اتهامه بالتحرش بامراءه ومحاولة اركابها فى سيارتهبالقوة وذلك لااعتراف بانه بادر المراءه وعرض عليها ايصالها مشوار واعترافه بالهربعند مشاهدة المراءة والشرطة عندالمحل ولم يعثر له على سوابق مسجلة وحيث ان مااقدمعليه فعل محرم ومعاقب عليه شرعآ اطلب اثبات مااسنداليه والحكم عليه بعقوبة تعزيريةزاجرة ورادعه له لقاء مااقدم عليه ...وبسؤل المدعى عليه عن دعوى المدعى العامالمنوه عنها انكر مانسب اليه فيها ثم جرى سؤال المدعى العامى البينة على دعواةفأجاب بعدم وجودشى لديه سوى ماجاء فى اوراق التحقيق فجرى الاطلاع عليها فلم يظهرلنا سوى مااورده من ادله فى دعواه ترتب بموجبها توجه الشبهه نحو المدعى عليهالمزكور بمانسب اليه فى دعوى المدعى العام المشار اليها وبناقشته مره اخرى اصر علىانكاره وبسؤله عن وجودعداوة بينة وبين من ابلغ عنه اجاب بعدم معرفته له اصلآ..وبعد التامل فى القضية صدرمنا مانصه بناء على ماتقدم من الدعوى والاجابة عليهاوماجاء فى اوراق التحقيق على النحو المنوه فأن الشبهه تتجه نحو المدعى عليهالمزكور بمانسب اليه فى دعواى المدعى العام المشاراليها وبموجبه قررت تعزيرة لقاءذلك بسجنة مدة شهرين من تاريخ توقيفه وجلده خكسآ وسبعي جلدة على نلأء من الناسوبذلك حكمت .وبعرضه على المدعى عليه قررعدم القناعة به واستعد بتقديم لائحةوقررالمدعى العام الاعتراض بدون لائحه حررذلك بتاريخ 13/1/1429

القاضى ..........



بعدذلك عرفنا ان المدعى صاحب الدعوه قبلى وان القاضى من نفس القبيله وانه تمالاتصال على احد معارفه يعمل فى الدوريات فحضر الى المحل 

فلدى عدة استفسارات 
1-هل يحق لشرطة ان تحول شخص الى قسم غير القسم المتواجد فيه 
2-هل يحق للقاضى الحكم بدون حضور المدعى والمدعى عليه فى نفس الجلسه 
3-هل ماورد فى القراريثبت الدعوه على المدعى عليه (بعد التامل فى القضية) 
4-هل يحق لهم الحكم عليه او التحقيق معه بدون مترجم ؟؟؟؟
5- هل ماتم التبصيم عليه فى اوراق التحقيق دون علم محتوى التحقيق يعتبردليل عليهحث ذكر القاضى (وانتهى التحقيق الى اتهامه بالتحرش بامراءه ومحاولة اركابهابسيارته بالقوة )
6-هل يعقل فى سوق شعبى ويوم الجمعة امام الناس ان يقدم شخص باركاب المراءه بالقوةوهى فى عمرامه 
7-هل عند تقديم الائحة الاعتراضية يحق للمدعى عليه الاطلاع على الرد من قبلالتمييز وهل المحكمه تبلغ المدعى عليه بانه تم الرد وعليه الحضور الى المحكمة
8-هل بعد هذه المدة يحق لنا الطعن اوالاستناف ..وهل يمكن الرفع الى المجلس الاعلللقضاء بالبث فى القضيه 
نرجو منكم الحل والاشارة الى الطريقة الصحيحه فى مثل هذه الامور (حيث ان هذا الولدامانة فى عنقى بعدوفاة والده ووالدته )وليس له احدبعدالله عزوجل غيرى فى هذهالبلاد الكريمة وهو من مواليدها ..وطلبومنى احضاره لغرض تسفيره 
اسال الله ان يحرم والديكم فالوقت من ذهب

----------

